

The Day After: Looking At How Well Knol Pages Rank On Google - merrick33
http://searchengineland.com/080724-140223.php

======
pbh101
Knol pages are probably optimized and tuned heavily for Google search results,
but I doubt the indexer/engine itself has any "if (IsKnolPage) rank++" kind of
code in it.

When I started a small travel blog, after about a week it was quite well
indexed for some terms, but I'm guessing most of that was the fast that I
registered it on Google Analytics and Webmaster Tools, and submitted a
sitemap, etc.

